# Vintage Doxa Antimagnetic 1961



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey all,

Since buying my first Seiko (which I have since sold for a small profit) and my much loved Ricoh Medallion, I have been looking at vintage Doxa watches. I'm new to the watch world but have been checking the market for a couple of weeks and noticed that even some of the smaller sub 36mm watches can fetch a bit when nicely presented - all be it I wonder if it's because people can't gauge the size properly in photos.

Anyway I kept an eye on some cheap ones and managed to nab this 34mm for £29 posted from Romania! To be honest, there are plenty about for this sort of price so it wasn't a huge steal but I really like the brown strap with large open white face so for the price I couldn't go wrong. I wouldn't mind getting one of the 36mm+ ones at some point too though.

My plans are to polish up or replace the glass and see if I can tidy up the case a bit. New to any sort of "resto" work but got to start somewhere. Still waiting for it to arrive, just have to try resist buying anything else until it gets here 

Would love to know peoples thoughts on how they'd go about cleaning this watch up, if its all original, general thoughts on Doxa Antimagnetic watches, the desirability of the various sizes etc!


----------

